# Weekly Feeding Schedule



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

What are your Monday to Sunday feeding schedules?


I've tweaked my ferret's raw schedule to try and fit our dogs. Does this look good?

*Monday:* Raw Meaty Bones - Chicken Legs, Turkey Legs, Large Turkey Wings, Large Turkey Necks, etc. 
*Tuesday: *Half/Whole Prey - Chicken, Rabbit, Game Hen, or Whole Ground Bird.
*Wednesday: *Beef Heart or Meat - Pork chunks, Beef chunks, Chicken chunks, etc.
*Thursday: *Half/Whole Prey - Chicken, Rabbit, Game Hen, or Whole Ground Bird. Optional Vegetable Puree added to ground bird.
*Friday: *Beef Heart or Meat - Pork chunks, Beef chunks, Chicken chunks, etc.
*Saturday: *Raw Meaty Bones - Chicken legs, Turkey Legs, Large Wings, Large Necks, etc.
*Sunday: *Organs - Liver, Kidney, Heart, Lung, Gizzard, Green Tripe, etc.
***Add 1-2 tbsp of pumpkin puree to aid any possible butt explosions***


Please share.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know nothing about ferrets~for my dogs, I give RMB,MM, OM every meal, as I feel it is more balanced. I vary the protein sources thru the week, and the dogs get green tripe at every meal.
I usually feed chicken, pork, beef, fish, rabbit, turkey, venison, eggs, yogurt and supplement daily with salmon oil, vitamin E and C.
Why would you feed a day of just organ? 
The balance of bone/meat/organ makes more sense than how you are feeding.
The consistancy is important as well, the runny poop from too much organ/constipation from too much bone would concern me. Doesn't seem very healthy in the long run...
I don't feed turkey legs or wings, too dense. I do feed turkey necks.
Bones usually consist of chicken(all parts) and pork neck bones.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't comment on the feeding schedule as I do it differently. For me it's about balance over time, not always balanced for every feeding. What I feed varies greatly on what food stuff I have on hand & what I grabbed from the freezer the night before.

Jane, 
Question for you. Why do you consider turkey legs/wings to dense? In what way? Thanks  I feed whole turkey legs(meat included) & wings with no problems from any of my dogs. I don't usually feed necks though, as they are hard to get around here.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

My ferrets and my other raw fed animals' schedule was to achieve balance in one week. My guys also get whole prey like rabbits or large rats some days as well. 

I feed to my ferrets what I have on hand. Tuesdays they may get anything in the category of whole prey. Could be anything that I have on me. On Wenesday it could be anything in the muscle meat category. Organ meats are also not only exclusive to Sundays. Tuesday and Thursday are whole prey days and also have organs included.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I know my dogs would be constipated after Monday - all that bone; and Sundays, depending on how much OM, they would have the runs (definitely they would have soft poop with all that MM in one day). I only feed small amounts of liver at a time as it is too rich. I tend to agree with Jane on this one (I also feed RMB, MM and OM in each meal).

(also, some of your organ meats are considered MM - like heart and gizzard. I know you may know the difference, but other new raw feeders may not).

I have fed turkey drums/wings without a problem (I am weird in that I cut the tip off the wing). I probably wouldn't feed them to a puppy though. For my female, I sometimes hack a cross section in turkey drum near the knobby part. I also feed her the smaller portions of the wing and leave my male to crunch the larger/tougher portion.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Alright.

So, what are your daily feeding schedules...?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

To answer northwoods:
the bone of turkey is denser than chicken as the turkeys are older. Chickens are very young when butchered and the bones are much softer.
I don't feed much turkey bones for that reason and the fact that there is soo much bone/skin tendon in a wing or leg, so the muscle meat would have to be balanced, then I'd be feeding way over the portion size. So I just don't feed wings/ legs/thighs. 
Turkey necks are hard to get now and then for me, too. I usually get a 30# box for about $30 and they weigh about a # each. Chunk them into 1/3's-the dogs love them!

Little wise Owl as far as daily meals go, I usually feed some chicken with bone or pork neck, turkey necks for the RMB 55%
then if the RMB is more bone I'll add in some green tripe and a chunk of beef, chicken, rabbit,venison, fish or pork. A bit of chicken or beef liver, kidney(if I can find it) for the OM,5%. 
I feed 2x's a day and my 90#'ers get about a # at each meal.
Depending on their activity levels.

I also give the egg, yogurt rotation and supplement 1 meal a day with the oils and vitamins.
I don't feed much in the way of exotic meat as I try to keep the costs down~ do the dogs really need it?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just feed RMB/MM/OM in each meal and I mix and match the protein sources. No real rhyme or reason to it and I don't have a set daily feeding schedule. They usually eat (twice a day): chicken quarters/drums, pork necks, turkey necks (occasionally wings or drums), turkey hearts or chicken gizzards, fish of some sort, pork necks, beef heart, occasionally pork heart, duck wings, and they currently have some lamb breast bone. It really depends on prices and what I feel like getting. They usually eat green tripe every day as well (although that is on hiatus until we complete our move). They get chicken or beef liver, salmon oil, and eggs a few times a week. The amout of RMB/MM is dependent on what RMB they are having - if they get chicken quarters, not much MM is needed, I do 50/50 (approx) with chicken drums and with necks/wings/etc it is about 30-40% RMB, rest MM.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jane,
Thanks for explaining. I didn't realize you were comparing the turkey to chicken 
I tend to feed more chicken then turkey, but that's just because I can get chicken 1/4's really cheap!
I also feed various beef, pork, & venison RMB & MM. It all depends on what's easily available. Like right now I am feeding mostly beef. I picked up a calf that didn't make it, from a nearby dairy farmer. 
Last week I was feeding more fish & pork, as that's what I had lots of.
I do give small amounts of om & tripe daily & whole eggs 2-3x week.


----------

